# Hercules: Erster deutscher Trailer mit Dwayne Johnson



## FlorianStangl (4. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hercules: Erster deutscher Trailer mit Dwayne Johnson* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hercules: Erster deutscher Trailer mit Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Phone (4. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das mag ^^
Wobei ich ein wenig Humor bei solch Filmen immer vermisst habe und der letzte Ausschnitt war doch witzig


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juni 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das mag ^^
> Wobei ich ein wenig Humor bei solch Filmen immer vermisst habe und der letzte Ausschnitt war doch witzig



Außerdem ist Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson einer der Schauspieler, die ich besonders gern sehe.  

Anspruch oder Tiefgang erwarte ich bei dem Film sowieso nicht. Einfach nur ein bisschen Action und ein wenig Humor.


----------



## Wamboland (4. Juni 2014)

Sah aber schon ein bissel billig aus... 


Ach - und das die Posts hier so sortiert sind das die neusten oben stehen finde ich blöd. Vor allem sehe ich nix um das zu ändern.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2014)

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als die grottige Version von Renny Harlin. Mal gucken.


----------

